# graybalz pa



## graybalz85 (Mar 27, 2012)

Recently I bought a new pa 14 at the melb boat show, hear are some pics bof my baby


----------



## Smacca (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice set up, double rod holders and double battery is pretty serious! Like the look of that light you have rigged up too, keen to see how you did that.


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

,


----------



## graybalz85 (Mar 27, 2012)

Smacca said:


> Nice set up, double rod holders and double battery is pretty serious! Like the look of that light you have rigged up too, keen to see how you did that.


The light is fairly easy really, got some strip light off eBay, 25mm poly, an end cap and a socket with a threded end and a threaded end cap, a switch from supercheap, and wired it all up


----------



## Gozz (Jan 30, 2011)

Love the yellow mate. 
Looks like u have it set up for snapper season just like mine is with the same four rod holders. ;-) 
How's,the hdi5 going are you happy with it?, I'm just about to buy one or the new hdi5 chirp. 
Thanks mate.


----------



## graybalz85 (Mar 27, 2012)

Gozz said:


> Love the yellow mate.
> Looks like u have it set up for snapper season just like mine is with the same four rod holders. ;-)
> How's,the hdi5 going are you happy with it?, I'm just about to buy one or the new hdi5 chirp.
> Thanks mate.


cant wait for snapper season, its the elite5 dsi, 
Was on my old yak, only the second time I had used it, find it pretty good so far


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice set up mate. Out of curiosity how did you attach the black conduit base to the starport?

Marty


----------

